# Don't scale



## tmonk1 (Apr 29, 2018)

I know this is not large scale, but I wanted to share my new Christmas train, the 10th Anniversary Polar Express by lionel.
My first train was a wind up Marx. As you know my main hobby is live steam and also running " Sparkies " for the little kid at the Mall.
Really neat setup for Lionel. Remote for sounds and powere.


----------

